# quit my day job, need pointers fast



## quiddity (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, title almost says it all.

I just quit my day job and am going to do this photography thing full time.

Any tips for an aspiring FT photographer guy. :thumbup:

TIA

Do I need a website?


----------



## Bram (Feb 23, 2011)

First things first, get a job.

Secondly, yes a website would be a good idea. You don't just all of a sudden jump into a full time photography business. 
You will need the license the isurance the whole 9 yards. You need a good customer base, get a normal 9-5 job for now and build your business on the side.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 23, 2011)

quiddity said:


> Well, title almost says it all.
> 
> I just quit my day job and am going to do this photography thing full time.
> 
> ...


 
This cracks me up!  LOL
What job did you quit?


----------



## Bram (Feb 23, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> quiddity said:
> 
> 
> > Well, title almost says it all.
> ...



+1 kind of ridiculous yes.


----------



## robb01 (Feb 23, 2011)

First step, see if you can un-quit your day job.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 23, 2011)

Please tell me you have a suitable watermark.....

I wouldn't even DREAM of going pro until my watermark was in order.....


----------



## CCericola (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## robb01 (Feb 23, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Please tell me you have a suitable watermark.....
> 
> I wouldn't even DREAM of going pro until my watermark was in order.....


 
One must never forget, that a logo makes or breaks a good business.


----------



## vtf (Feb 23, 2011)

If you have to ask the question, find another day job. Penny's portrait studios is probably hiring.
Not a serious thread.


----------



## lyonsroar (Feb 23, 2011)

I have nothing to add to this thread.


----------



## OrionsByte (Feb 23, 2011)

What kind of photography have you done in the past?  Do you have a sense of whether or not people will actually pay for your photographs?

Assuming you're serious, I would suggest finding a local photographer who already has an established business and ask if you can apprentice with them.  It's not going to make you much money, but it will get you the experience you need, and allow you to start making contacts within the community and build your portfolio.

Think of it this way - if you were looking to pay a photographer to take pictures of your family or event, would you go to someone with an established track record in the community, or would you go to someone you've never heard of and has no proof that he's any good?


----------



## Bram (Feb 23, 2011)

all good points.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 23, 2011)

subscribed.



if all of your facebook friends think your photos kick ass, then you have nothing to worry about.
go get em tiger!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 23, 2011)

m





SrBiscuit said:


> subscribed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You owe me a new keyboard and monitor.   Mine are now all full of coffee.


----------



## quiddity (Feb 23, 2011)

i am not on facebook do i need to be.

i was a web developer for a large architecture firm.


----------



## Bram (Feb 23, 2011)

So the reason you quit is? 

*prays for a badass story of how he hated his boss*


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 23, 2011)

Couldn't the OP have just bumped one of the previous troll threads?
Or will this one be so much funnier than those?

*yawn*


----------



## quiddity (Feb 23, 2011)

since i no longer work i can drive the few hours to madison,wi And photo the protesters. think a magazine will buy the pictures.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 23, 2011)

So you worked in web development, but do not understand whether a website is important in this day and age? Are you sure you werent fired?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 23, 2011)

Subscribed to this. Good morning laugh. Thank you 

[Out of all seriousness-- as awesome as just quieting your day job and going pro overnight would be, its not realistic. No one goes pro overnight.] I wish you luck though!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 23, 2011)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> *Reason:* Had to be serious for a second.


 
Why?  The OP isn't.........


----------



## Sonoma (Feb 23, 2011)

quiddity said:


> Well, title almost says it all.
> 
> I just quit my day job and am going to do this photography thing full time.
> 
> ...


 
I really hate to add to this because I don't know where he(the OP) is going with this...............but here you go


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Bram (Feb 23, 2011)

Sooo true. However I'm still waiting for the badass story of how he punched his boss or something.


----------



## RedWylder (Feb 23, 2011)

*waiting patiently*


----------



## mortovismo (Feb 23, 2011)

Good days fishing quiddity...you've caught 16 so far !


----------



## SpeedTrap (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't Feed the Trolls Please


----------



## gsgary (Feb 23, 2011)

He's going pro with a D50


----------



## Bram (Feb 23, 2011)

gsgary said:


> He's going pro with a D50



Well no i think he is probably saving for a "professional" camera, you know, one of those that comes with a certificate of professionalism. Like a D3 or D7k.


----------



## RedWylder (Feb 23, 2011)

OOOOHhhhh so that's how you become a professional.  Here I thought it was being a really good photographer.


----------



## Ginu (Feb 23, 2011)

Got to love those threads...

The part where the guy states he's a web developer and asks if a website is a good idea is just


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 23, 2011)

6/10 for originality of post
3/10 for believability
1/10 for successful trolling


----------



## quiddity (Feb 23, 2011)

I wish I had a big, bad story about my boss, but alas he is really a cool guy.
I just woke up this morning and decided I needed a change so walked into the boss's office and told him, "I quit" and left.

Now, the interesting part will be when the wife gets home and I have to explain to her what happened.


----------



## bluetibby1 (Feb 23, 2011)

quiddity said:


> I wish I had a big, bad story about my boss, but alas he is really a cool guy.
> I just woke up this morning and decided I needed a change so walked into the boss's office and told him, "I quit" and left.
> 
> Now, the interesting part will be when the wife gets home and I have to explain to her what happened.


 

I'm sorry but I really hope this is fake. But, if it's not I wish you the best of luck. And with the photography thing, it will come to you, eventually.


----------



## Hardrock (Feb 23, 2011)

quitting your job = priceless
not telling your wife = retard!


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Feb 23, 2011)

Come on, are we being punked?


----------



## Geaux (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## vtf (Feb 23, 2011)

, made the move to obscurity, thank you mods.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 23, 2011)

Who says the mods aren't responsive?


----------



## Forkie (Feb 23, 2011)

quiddity said:


> I wish I had a big, bad story about my boss, but alas he is really a cool guy.
> I just woke up this morning and decided I needed a change so walked into the boss's office and told him, "I quit" and left.
> 
> Now, the interesting part will be when the wife gets home and I have to explain to her what happened.


 
People actually do that in real life?  If I quit, I have to give 4 weeks notice.  It's in my employment contract.  I thought is was in all employment contracts!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 23, 2011)

Forkie said:


> [
> People actually do that in real life? If I quit, I have to give 4 weeks notice. It's in my employment contract. I thought is was in all employment contracts!


 
Most folks in the U.S. don't have an employment contract.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Formatted (Feb 23, 2011)

Man who posted the video above me is made of *WIN!*


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 23, 2011)

^ hahaha


----------



## usayit (Feb 23, 2011)

I seriously hope you didn't just bail out on your cool boss like that..... because one thing I have learned in life is NEVER EVER NEVER BURN BRIDGES.   This is especially true if you were fortunate enough to have a fair good direct report.   I"ve had bosses and jobs on what some would consider abusive and I made sure I left not only on my on accord but on good terms.   I know for sure if I was your boss, I'd definitely would be not "kind" if someone came asking about you or a reference

Good f'n luck...   


btw... In the US, most full time employment where no "END" date with contracted deliverables is set falls under the "At will" doctrine or clause (not really sure what to call it)   Either party can walk away at any time without penalty, thus technically preventing any type of servitude within the US (yeh right).   It sounds all great until you start really looking into the ramtifications of such clause from the worker standpoint.  It pretty much means that any notion of workers rights is severly limited.  You can be terminated for almost anything at anytime without recourse short of discrimination, illegal acts.. etc.   You can be easily terminated simply because the boss doesn't like you.


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 23, 2011)

You need to start working on a good "pick up" line, you know, for the many dollars that you are going to have to beg from pedestrians.


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 23, 2011)

For me, I don't want to quit. I want to fire my boss.


----------



## Rekd (Feb 23, 2011)

Best troll of the month. Kind of surprised at the legs on this thread even though it's so blatant. :thumbup:



Bram said:


> Blah blah blah


 
Hey Bran, Just wanted to congratulate you on the "I'm Stuck On Me" award. Could you tone down the "I love me, you love me." signature just a bit? 

Just throwing that out there. :lmao:


----------



## kacielynch (Feb 23, 2011)

Well........ Kudos to you for quitting an office job buttttttt..... I might be kind of heartbroken if my husband ever up and quit is job without discussing it with me. 

With that said, if this isn't a joke, GOOD LUCK, and I hope your wife isn't as upset as I'd be.


----------



## Rekd (Feb 23, 2011)

kacielynch said:


> Well........ Kudos to you for quitting an office job buttttttt..... I might be kind of heartbroken if my husband ever up and quit is job without discussing it with me.
> 
> With that said, if this isn't a joke, GOOD LUCK, and I hope your wife isn't as upset as I'd be.


 
"Yeah, hey boss, let me interrupt this slow-motion train wreck of you screaming at me for no reason other than you ****ed up your job and want to blame it on me again... I want to call my wife and check with her before I tell you to shove this job up your ass. Mkthks."

Uh, right.


----------



## timlair (Feb 24, 2011)

Not that it hasnt beens said, but here's a pointer, GET YOUR DAY JOB BACK


----------



## Davor (Feb 24, 2011)

its good to have breaks once in a while from all this hard C&C we give people, trolling seems to spice things up. 

And after looking at "a few" photo's you posted here, i suggest you start writing cover letter for a new job.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm going to quit my job today, I don't like photography, I want to be a brain surgeon. 

Do I need to go to medical school?


----------



## Forkie (Feb 24, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Oh my.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 24, 2011)

aw maaaaaan....is this over already?

how's the new photo biz, OP?



lawlz


----------



## Davor (Feb 24, 2011)

Formatted said:


> I'm going to quit my job today, I don't like photography, I want to be a brain surgeon.
> 
> Do I need to go to medical school?



No... just watch a bunch of ER episodes, they teach you everything. And for a crime scene investigator watch CSI. Books are for kids silly


----------



## quiddity (Feb 24, 2011)

My wife took the news pretty well considering she is a teacher and there is this big fight in madison with our new governor and the unions.

She told me to get a job or get out. 

Anyone need a website? Out of work web developer needs job


----------



## e.rose (Feb 24, 2011)

So far every thread that I recall seeing from this OP tells me 1 of 2 things.

1.  He lives for trolling.

-OR-

2.  He's serious and absolutely f***ing delusional

After *this* thread though... I'm leaning towards number 1.


----------



## Overread (Feb 24, 2011)

Formatted said:


> I'm going to quit my job today, I don't like photography, I want to be a brain surgeon.
> 
> Do I need to go to medical school?


 
Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiince you're giving up the day job you won't be needing all that new shiny camera gear - I'll give it a good home and make sure its not let to got to waste (even if it is only nikon gear)


----------



## e.rose (Feb 24, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> 6/10 for originality of post
> 3/10 for believability
> 1/10 for successful trolling



Quoted for truthfulness.


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 24, 2011)

Forkie said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > Forkie said:
> ...


 
Well, not entirely true.

For most corporate jobs, if you want to quit, you submit in your letter and the company typically have to right to ask you to stay for about 2 weeks to make sure the work transition is done. It's up to you to negotiate with the company what the actual terms will be. However, if the company wants to fire you, it can be as swift as you finding out when the card key stops working when you try to enter the gate in the morning.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 24, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > bentcountershaft said:
> ...


 
I don't know about other people, but I signed a contract for every job I've ever had.  Usually they were fairly simple, having more to do with how much money I would be making, and what day I would start than anything else.
Some of them have had a part in them saying that I would have to pay back any relocation money they gave me if I quit before a certain date.

I'm not contractually obligated to, but common practice is to give 2 weeks notice when you quit.  Where I work now, they walk you out right after you hand that in.  The only difference is that if I give a notice and they walk me out that day, they'll hire me if apply later.  If I just walk in and tell them 'I quit', they won't hire me again.

It's mostly that they know you're not going to be doing much of anything in your last two weeks, so why pay you for it?  I think they're also afraid that you'll try to talk other people into quitting too.


----------



## usayit (Feb 24, 2011)

unless on a contract basis, the paperwork you signed as an employee is simply an agreement that has very little weight in a court of law.

My situation...

I signed an agreement with a company to work 12 hour shifts three days a week (36 hours).   The pay was crappy but I took it because I was faced with notion of long term unemployment (with benefits ending soon).  I negotiated that shift to allow me to take a second job that I had already brewing in the background.   The paperwork I signed specifically stated the 12 hour 3 days a week workweek.   Two years later, they changed my schedule forcing me to work 10 hours, 4 days a week..  squeezing me out of an additional 4 hours per week.  Oh and I had to take the same salary and suck it up.   It would have forced me to pay additional days on daycare AND end my second job.   I took the signed agreement to HR and they basically said the paper was garbage and good luck in court.   I took it through another individual who explained to me the whole "at will" clause and concluded that the agreement was worth nothing.    I was left with two choices: Suck it up or Quit.  That's basically the extent of "real" worker rights in the U.S... protection from servitude.   Oh yes.. you can fight for other so called "rights" but for what?   To go broke in legal fees and work a job as a disgruntled employee.   

That same individual also pointed out the rather strange move by the company to change their employees of a certain function from non-exempt status (I had worked for the same company prior as non-exempt) to exempt/salaried a few years prior.   As hourly employees, you are working hours.. no more .. no less.  You don't have the flexibility of work schedule BUT you have the right to extra compensation if you work afterhours or extra hours.  As an exempt/salary employee the company isn't under any obligation for that extra compensation... you are essentially paid to do a function.  On the other hand, this company made it clear that it was part of you function to be there for the customer during your assigned "time" at work.  So they managed to create an environment in which the employees enjoy none of the advantages of hourly employment nor salaried employment....  but you get all the disadvantages of both types.    

That experience among other things that occured during the early 2000s made me realize that corporate america is a very ugly place.  Its why leaving a "cool" boss in a tough position because you just simply quite seems like a really crappy thing to do... a good, fair, and thoughtful boss is a luxury many don't enjoy.


PS> wtf is wrong with companies who require references for employement BUT they themselves say its against company policy to give references out.


----------



## Rekd (Feb 24, 2011)

quiddity said:


> My wife took the news pretty well considering she is a teacher and there is this big fight in madison with our new governor and the unions.


 
So your wife lies to kids and teaches them it's ok to lie in order to get your way? :twak:


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 24, 2011)

usayit said:


> the whole "at will" clause and concluded that the agreement was worth nothing.


 HA - All of our company policies have that at the end.  Nothing that I actually signed had it though...

The only thing I had to sign here was a thing saying that they would pay me x dollars an hour to start, and my employment was contingent on obtaining a security clearance.  There are plenty of people at work that don't have one, but based on what I signed, they could have fired me if I was declined.  I don't think they make people sign that anymore...  Or maybe they just had some special project in mind when they hired me.  Who knows...

They did pay me $5000 to move, but I didn't even have to agree to pay that back.  They make people pay that back if they quit before 18 months now, and I think they lowered the amount.  I have heard of them actually prosecuting people for quitting without paying that back...

Other places had other 'contracts'...  At one job, a group of employees actually had to sue the company for not holding up their end of the bargain.  Actually, I don't think they had to sue - I think a letter from their attorneys threatening a suit was all it took.


----------



## quiddity (Feb 24, 2011)

Rekd said:


> quiddity said:
> 
> 
> > My wife took the news pretty well considering she is a teacher and there is this big fight in madison with our new governor and the unions.
> ...



eh?


----------



## Rekd (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds like your wife is one of the striking teachers? Or is she one of the few who think it's a bad idea?


----------



## quiddity (Feb 24, 2011)

no teachers are striking. it is illegal for teachers to strike.


----------



## Rekd (Feb 24, 2011)

quiddity said:


> no teachers are striking. it is illegal for teachers to strike.


 
Hence the reason I asked if she was one of the lying teachers. They're striking by calling in sick. Such a great example they're setting for our children, don't you think?

So you gonna answer the question?


----------



## quiddity (Feb 24, 2011)

their administration called school off for one day before a sick out was called. so no she didnt sick out.


----------



## Rekd (Feb 24, 2011)

quiddity said:


> their administration called school off for one day before a sick out was called. so no she didnt sick out.


 
But she would have eh? (I just notice you're really dancing around this subject. It seems to make you uncomfortable.)


----------



## Rekd (Feb 24, 2011)

So I'll take that as a yes: Your wife is willing to teach kids that lying to get your way is ok.

She's a keeper.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2011)

I understand they have extended unemployment benefits.


Oh wait..... that excludes those that *QUIT* their current employment.


----------



## Forkie (Feb 25, 2011)

quiddity said:


> no teachers are striking. it is illegal for teachers to strike.



Seriously?  It is illegal for people to take political action just because they are teachers?



Rekd said:


> So I'll take that as a yes: Your wife is willing to teach kids that lying to get your way is ok.
> 
> She's a keeper.



Also, I don't think this is the place to pass judgement on other people's wives.  Even more so when they are not a member of the board and are not here to defend themselves.


----------



## Davor (Feb 25, 2011)

Forkie said:


> quiddity said:
> 
> 
> > no teachers are striking. it is illegal for teachers to strike.
> ...



Of course, notice his location "Frozen Tundra"


----------



## ghache (Feb 25, 2011)

Rekd said:


> quiddity said:
> 
> 
> > no teachers are striking. it is illegal for teachers to strike.
> ...


 

In your case, you shouldnt talk about setting example for kids. And its a forum dude, your no body, He answers your stupid questions he if wants to.


----------



## ghache (Feb 25, 2011)

I just hope you have money in teh bank,


----------



## Rekd (Feb 25, 2011)

LoL. Where'd your post go that admitted your wife would have  been more than willing to teach kids to lie in order to get what you want? 

I'm guessing getting a little too close to the truth made you have second thoughts about playing your Troll Card, eh?
:lmao:


----------



## Forkie (Feb 25, 2011)

Rekd said:


> LoL. Where'd your post go that admitted your wife would have  been more than willing to teach kids to lie in order to get what you want?
> 
> I'm guessing getting a little too close to the truth made you have second thoughts about playing your hand, eh?
> :lmao:


 
I think this is getting a little personal.


----------



## ghache (Feb 25, 2011)

lol, you guys are retarded. SERIOUSLY. I think Rekd was rapped by the teachaassssssssssssss. that why he dropped school in grade 5.


----------



## quiddity (Feb 25, 2011)

eacemrgreen: :hippie:


----------



## Formatted (Feb 25, 2011)

This thread really only can go one way from here...


----------



## Rekd (Feb 25, 2011)

Formatted said:


> This thread really only can go one way from here...


 
You mean from way back _here _right...?



quiddity said:


> Well, title almost says it all.
> 
> I just quit my day job and am going to do this photography thing full time.
> 
> ...


 
:lmao:


----------

